# why YOU SHOULD go to STOCKHOLM!



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

indeed, a nice and charming c ity worth visiting.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

buildings like castles by PezMico, on Flickr


FOTO6716 par Peter Ghita, sur Flickr


Moored Boats par CoasterMadMatt, sur Flickr


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


Elite Plaza par defdac, sur Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Stockholm is a beautiful city. Love the little alleyways and lots of colourful buildings.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

the city has one great character with all those nice architecture.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Time to have a quick look at Södermalm, the place that was full of hispters, back when that was cool... :lol:

It's a hilly place, which means awesome views!



















More of Södermalm..

























The district also has its beautiful churches, including the Catherine Church and the Maria Magdalena Church. 















Going back towards downtown...









More of central Stockholm...





































And back to my beloved old town! :banana:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely mix of old but rich school of architecture.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A great new set of pictures of Södermalm. Thank you for sharing, Aljuarez.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the Swedish capital!

Located in Norrmal, North of the old town, the small Medelhavsmuseet, showcasing ancient art, from Egypt and the middle East. Interesting layout. 























More of Norrmalm





































Back in the old town, the Royal Palace

















The Storkyrkan, the "Big" church 











Back in Stortorget, the heart of the old town.











The cosy Nobel Museum, now also from the inside!
















And more of the tiny alleys of the old town...


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

if I have the chance, I'll definitely will go and visit this beautiful and neat city.
lovely shots.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> Nice shots, would love to visit the place. How expensive is alcohol there lol?


It depends on the strength of the alcoholic beverages you prefer. The real alcohol which is considered to contain no less than 3% of volume can be purchased only in the state monopoly shops 'Systembolaget' here. Prices are quite high, but the assortment is adequate. Welcome to the Scandinavian capital city anytime.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Stockholm :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic and beautiful city. Equally great shots here too!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics and city. One of Europe's finest.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> Fantastic and beautiful city. Equally great shots here too!


Give it a chance during the summer time and you may love it.  However, it does have a nice charm during winter (with snow and frost), too.


----------



## mirright (Dec 27, 2015)

No words...
Mesmerizing...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stockholm its indeed amazing, very nice; btw there is a possibility to see new updates into this thread? :hmm:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Because you can reach almost every district/suburb on water here which is fun and allows you to see the city from a different perspective. 

IMG_7085 by Mito-san, on Flickr


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great ones mate!

Stockholm is a very nice city :yes:


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Been there twice. Recommended! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Charming in winter, too









Source


----------

